# Ozil all'Arsenal, è ufficiale



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Con una nota ufficiale l'*Arsenal *comunica di aver preso dal* Real Madrid Mesut Ozil.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

42.5 milioni di sterline,"ehhhh ma costa 15 milioni,lo scambiamo con Elsha..."


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2013)

Onestamente non capisco perché l'abbiano venduto


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Che delusione mah, ora ho visto la cifra il Real l'aveva pagato 15 milioni si mette in tasca un botto di soldi


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;275649 ha scritto:


> Che delusione mah, ora ho visto la cifra il Real l'aveva pagato 15 milioni si mette in tasca un botto di soldi



Stesso giorno minusvalenza e plusvalenza.


----------



## BB7 (2 Settembre 2013)

Si va a rovinare, pensare che era titolare a madrid...


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2013)

Non capisco come possa aver accettato l'Arsenal.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2013)

Mi dispiace sapere che è andato in una squadra simile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2013)

io accettavo la panchina a Madrid...al limite me ne andavo a gennaio


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2013)

Stando ad as, ha avuto 8,5 milioni di motivi a stagione per andare a Londra.


----------



## O Animal (3 Settembre 2013)

Tanti bei motivi quindi... Comunque la rosa dell'Arsenal non fa tanto schifo, molti giovani sono cresciuti e magari hanno acquisito quell'esperienza che gli permetterà di non perdere le 3 partite decisive della stagione...


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Stando ad as, ha avuto 8,5 milioni di motivi a stagione per andare a Londra.



al real quanto prendeva ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2013)

ah ecco se prende 8,5 mi pare che prenda molto di piu di prima.


----------



## folletto (3 Settembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tanti bei motivi quindi... Comunque la rosa dell'Arsenal non fa tanto schifo, molti giovani sono cresciuti e magari hanno acquisito quell'esperienza che gli permetterà di non perdere le 3 partite decisive della stagione...



quoto, loro hanno un progetto giovani da anni, hanno venduto molto, risanato il bilancio ma poi il colpo l'hanno fatto


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> al real quanto prendeva ?



Ho letto 5 milioni,ma non sono sicuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2013)

Beh questo è un colpo che potrebbe essere decisivo anche in coppa. Ora se la giocano alla pari col Napoli, anzi hanno qualcosa in più.


----------



## runner (3 Settembre 2013)

il tanto blasonato e amato wenger per salvare capra e cavoli ha strapagato un giocatore qualsiasi per portalo nella sua meravigliosa squadra che oltre a non avere mai vinto niente gioca come una squadra di lega pro....

adoro l' Arsenal perchè ho visto tanti anni fa una loro partita a Londra e ho pure una Maglia originale, ma quest' anno sto provando a seguirla ma non ci riesco....

tra lui, Walcott e Rosicky mi chiedo dove siano finiti.....


----------



## S T B (3 Settembre 2013)

ormai il prestigio non conta più... contano solo i soldi...


----------



## juventino (3 Settembre 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> ormai il prestigio non conta più... contano solo i soldi...



Beh insomma. Se è vero che ha rifiutato il PSG (club che dubito fortemente offrisse di meno e che gli dava la possibilità di vincere comunque almeno il campionato) evidentemente il denaro ancora non è proprio tutto (questo non vuol dire che conti poco, sia chiaro).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2013)

Solo così potevano prenderlo...50 milioni al Real e 8.5 a lui


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2013)

Si prendeva 5-6 al Real. Ora oltre 8. Ha detto che è andato all'Arsenal perchè è ambiziosa


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Settembre 2013)

Non per dire ma a Madrid stanno rimpiangendo Ozil in un modo assurdo.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Non per dire ma a Madrid stanno rimpiangendo Ozil in un modo assurdo.


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Sembrano gli elettori del PDL ai comizi di Silvio


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Non per dire ma a Madrid stanno rimpiangendo Ozil in un modo assurdo.



Pare che anche i giocatori siano delusi/arrabbiati.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Settembre 2013)

non vale quella cifra


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Comunque al Real non sanno vendere, 40 cucuzze per Higuain, 50 per Ozil e si sono liberati di un contratto folle come quello di Kakà


----------



## 4312 (3 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> non vale quella cifra


Sono le cifre del mercato di oggi, nessuno vale veramente quello che costa probabilmente, ma a vedere i trasferimenti di quest'estate, da un punto di vista qualità/prezzo Ozil è sicuramente migliori di altri, ed è cmq un giocatore da 4 anni a questa parte al top. Già Bale, anno scorso a parte, ha mostrato molto meno, e cmq non ha mostrato qualità tali da valere la cifra che è costato. Per non parlare di gente come Illarmendi, costato 30 milioni senza dimostrare nulla.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Non per dire ma a Madrid stanno rimpiangendo Ozil in un modo assurdo.



Perchè è forte! Ma non è stato certo Bale a far saltare il tedesco, ma l'arrivo di Isco piuttosto. Il che ci può stare.


----------



## rossovero (3 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si prendeva 5-6 al Real. Ora oltre 8. Ha detto che è andato all'Arsenal perchè è ambiziosa



Ma se ci pensi dove poteva andare? Al Barça no, in Italia men che meno, in Germania Bayern e Borussia sono coperti in quel ruolo, in Inghilterra il Liverpool non è più un top team, Chelsea e City hanno solo mezzepunte. L'unica destinazione era lo Utd., ma il 4-4-2 di Ferguson è intoccabile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

Madò,non me la ricordavo questa:









Comunque i tifosi dei gunners sono impazziti per Mesut,è da ieri sera che negli store stanno ininterrottamente stampando maglie con il numero 11


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Madò,non me la ricordavo questa:
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque i tifosi dei gunners sono impazziti per Mesut,è da ieri sera che negli store stanno ininterrottamente stampando maglie con il numero 11



Probabilmente perché un giocatore di questo livello, già affermato, non l’hanno mai preso, sono tutti diventati *importanti* nell’Arsenal Forse Bergkamp e Rosicky erano già dei grandi giocatori, ma uno veniva da un esperienza pessima, e l'altro da un club che in quel periodo era lontano dai vertici del calcio tedesco, mentre qui hanno preso uno che era titolare nel Real Madrid.


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Madò,non me la ricordavo questa:



Nocerino ste cose le fa in allenamento


----------



## The Ripper (3 Settembre 2013)

se l'è presa molto con ancelotti dicendo che è stata colpa sua se ha deciso di andarsene


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2013)

L’ultimo arrivato è sempre quello più facile da attaccare.  Poi il Real Madrid è quasi come l'Inter, quando vanno via la colpa è del dirigente x o dell'allenatore y, mentre di Florentino/Moratti parlano tutti bene.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Un motivo c'è, perchè è impossibile che un fuoriclasse come lui scenda di questi livelli. Comunque ripeto, grandissimo affare dei gunners. Il migliore dell'intero calciomercato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Probabilmente perché un giocatore di questo livello, già affermato, non l’hanno mai preso, sono tutti diventati *importanti* nell’Arsenal Forse Bergkamp e Rosicky erano già dei grandi giocatori, ma uno veniva da un esperienza pessima, e l'altro da un club che in quel periodo era lontano dai vertici del calcio tedesco, mentre qui hanno preso uno che era titolare nel Real Madrid.



Acquisto più costoso della storia del club,distruggendo il precedente record di 20 milioni spesi per Reyes un decennio fa,e secondo più costoso della Premier dopo i 58 sacchi saggiamente investiti nel Niño


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L’ultimo arrivato è sempre quello più facile da attaccare.  Poi il Real Madrid è quasi come l'Inter, quando vanno via la colpa è del dirigente x o dell'allenatore y, mentre di Florentino/Moratti parlano tutti bene.



Ancelotti non aveva fiducia in lui, infatti l'ha sempre schierato dal primo minuto 

Evidentemente dopo il rifiuto di Di Maria di andarsene la proprietà ha deciso di vendere Ozil, mi sembra abbastanza ovvio.


----------



## S.1899 (3 Settembre 2013)

Arsenal ha fatto il più grande colpo dell'estate !! Cuando Arsene dice "fidati di me..." Bisogna ascoltarlo !! La priorità di Arsenal non era un numero 10 ...
Ma Özil nella squadra di Wilshere/Ramsey/CazorlaArteta/Rosicky/Flaminiii /forse un ritorno de Diaby.. Un delizia !!!
Peccato che Arsenal non ha un vero bomber davanti per completare l'attacco (Giroud mi piace e lui progressa) ma avrei preferito Suarez
Invece, il Real Madrid... ridicolo 
Özil ha avuto ragione di lasciare questa squadra di pazzi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Settembre 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Arsenal ha fatto il più grande colpo dell'estate !! Cuando Arsene dice "fidati di me..." Bisogna ascoltarlo !! La priorità di Arsenal non era un numero 10 ...
> Ma Özil nella squadra di Wilshere/Ramsey/CazorlaArteta/Rosicky/Flaminiii /forse un ritorno de Diaby.. Un delizia !!!
> Peccato che Arsenal non ha un vero bomber davanti per completare l'attacco (Giroud mi piace e lui progressa) ma avrei preferito Suarez
> Invece, il Real Madrid... ridicolo
> Özil ha avuto ragione di lasciare questa squadra di pazzi



tranne la prima frase concordo


----------



## pennyhill (5 Settembre 2013)




----------



## O Animal (5 Settembre 2013)

ma si è operato agli occhi? Non sembra quasi più la rana che era una volta...


----------

